# bandwidth monitoring and conditional alerts

## Vieri

Hi,

Is there a software in portage that can:

1- log network bandwidth usage (like ntop)

2- run custom scripts (external commands / actions) when a certain condition is met 

Eg. when data flow between same source and destination IP addresses is > 0 bps for at least X minutes, then alert :

this would allow me to quickly detect network problems or abuses.

----------

## cach0rr0

(So that I don't waste your time making you read things you've already ruled out  :Wink:  ) - what have you looked at thus far, what have you eliminated, and what all have you considered?

----------

## Vieri

ntop, basically.

I don't know yet if I can trigger actions from ntop when certain conditions are met or if I can exploit the ntop database directly with a custom script.

I guess I'm looking for a Nagios-style alert system but for network bandwidth usage (I don't want to monitor a specific host but network usage).

----------

